# new here, the both of us



## Aba Zappa (Dec 18, 2011)

hey everybody just joined here in light of my new buddy, his/her name is Terrance. Here he ( going stick with he until i know for sure) being fat and happy basking. Right now he is in a 50gal half hex while i finish his new home should be done in about a week. So far he's pretty friendly and is eating well. More pics will come along as the years go by.

hope i got this picture thing figured out.....

[attachment=3751]


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Very nice red, welcome to Tegu Talk. Got questions? Feel free to shoot away!


----------



## Aardbark (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome! You will love it here, have some awesome people!


----------



## Aiion (Dec 18, 2011)

Awww, I have a new baby too. Had her since 11/11/11. You will love this site. I know I do already


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 12, 2012)

she's pretty Aba, looks happy too


----------



## Leo93 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gandolf38 (Jan 12, 2012)

Cute! I have a baby red, too!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 12, 2012)

james john said:


> Every one will be happy and smart and never forget any aspects in life those provide us negative impact in life so we will get a best role and be healthy and smart so be conscious for best health and cooperative in all life.



My mind has been blown by this. I'm so confused. What?


----------



## Josh (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome Aba Zappa!

TeguBuzz, he was a spammer! Nuked him!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 12, 2012)

Josh said:


> Welcome Aba Zappa!
> 
> TeguBuzz, he was a spammer! Nuked him!



Understood. Josh goes BOOM!


----------



## Josh (Jan 12, 2012)

Gotta teach 'em not to mess with us !


----------

